# 1989 YS828 - How far should the snow go.



## MarkZeds (May 19, 2016)

You see these videos of blowers throwing the snow a country mile. What distance should I expect blowing fresh dry snow and wet snow. The blower should be in perfect running order.

Tks
Mark Z.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If all is good, 20-50 feet. As most blowers they throw better with a full bucket and the engine loaded.
You may want to consider adding a impeller kit, specially for wet/slushy snow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

A lot depends on the quality of the snowblower. Lots of lower end blowers seem to puke out wet, heavy snow and do ok with the fluffier dry stuff. 
Several variables come into play. Engine power, engine speed, impeller size and distance of impeller blades to sidewall of impeller housing. The closer the tolerance the better it will throw it. Evn rust can cause ineffeciency.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I guess the best answer to that is, it depends.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are a few videos that I found....


----------

